# Do I fit in? Too small for FFA's?



## 4wdBHM (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi All,
I've been reading this forum for a while now and finally decided to sign on / start posting. I'm kind of concerned that I don't fit the model. I'm reading some postings where the FFA's are going for guys who are 400+ 500+ etc and I'm just high 200's/low300's at 5'9"

And only recently have I hit the 300+ mark. I'm a pretty active guy and I think carrying any more weight would pretty much stop me in my tracks. Is there a middle ground that's ok? Because, I'm definitely not thin, but I'm not what you would call a SSBHM either.

For reference here's a pic of me after eating it on a snowboard jump.  

View attachment 278492688HKkSZn_ph.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 14, 2010)

Well you are pretty big and I would consider you a BHM..


----------



## 4wdBHM (Feb 14, 2010)

ty chicken legs

I was worried about being too middle of the road I guess


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2010)

4wdBHM said:


> Hi All,
> I've been reading this forum for a while now and finally decided to sign on / start posting. I'm kind of concerned that I don't fit the model. I'm reading some postings where the FFA's are going for guys who are 400+ 500+ etc and I'm just high 200's/low300's at 5'9"
> 
> And only recently have I hit the 300+ mark. I'm a pretty active guy and I think carrying any more weight would pretty much stop me in my tracks. Is there a middle ground that's ok? Because, I'm definitely not thin, but I'm not what you would call a SSBHM either.
> ...



*welcome 4wd I agree you fit as a BHM....some of us actually PREFER BHM to SSBHM......*


----------



## Isla620 (Feb 14, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> some of us actually PREFER BHM to SSBHM......



And some of us are connoisseurs of the entire range.

With your stats, you're very likely in BHM territory. But we probably need belly pics. You know...just to be sure.


----------



## 4wdBHM (Feb 14, 2010)

*blush* Being that i've spent most of my life keeping my belly covered I don't have any pics of it....yet

thank you all for the kind words, an awesome welcome to the forums


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, you're still bigger than me... I'm only about 260 (if the scale can be trusted, which it can't) and _I'm_ still here.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 15, 2010)

4wdBHM said:


> *blush* Being that i've spent most of my life keeping my belly covered I don't have any pics of it....yet
> 
> thank you all for the kind words, an awesome welcome to the forums



Yes but you could take some. Believe me they are well received around here.

Oh, and you bring the "H" most definitely. And lots of women here love smaller BHM or love, as it put above, the "entire range" so no worries about being too small.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 15, 2010)

As a petite BHM myself (198.9 lbs) I've also found my place in this forum to be awkward at times. Take pride in who you are 4wdBHM, no matter what size you are... and don't dwell on what other people may think of that. BTW, I noticed that you have an Ubuntu Linux avatar.... That by itself makes you OK in my book. Just sayin'...


----------



## escapist (Feb 15, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> As a petite BHM myself (198.9 lbs) I've also found my place in this forum to be awkward at times. Take pride in who you are 4wdBHM, no matter what size you are... and don't dwell on what other people may think of that. *BTW, I noticed that you have an Ubuntu Linux avatar.... That by itself makes you OK in my book. Just sayin'...*



All this talk of *Linux* makes me think of crossing this thread with the sex positions thread:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> All this talk of *Linux* makes me think of crossing this thread with the sex positions thread:
> 
> http://www.cristiv.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/linux_sex.jpg



I remember back when pushing the turbo button was the thing that everyone was doing...


----------



## superherogirl09 (Feb 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> All this talk of *Linux* makes me think of crossing this thread with the sex positions thread:



I lol'ed. Improvement on the original thread, in my opinion.  Anyway, welcome, 4wdBHM!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 15, 2010)

4wdBHM I think you will be fine here I wouldn't worry about it.
Post pics of your belly when you can.If I can speak for the ladies here we do love the eye candy.
Escapist you have a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## escapist (Feb 15, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> I remember back when pushing the turbo button was the thing that everyone was doing...



Are you saying it isn't cool anymore?






Man, what do ya do when your applications can't deal with a 75MHz Processor speed?

While we are talking about old computers: what if we had comptuers 100 years ago?


----------



## siren_ (Feb 15, 2010)

4wdBHM said:


> i've spent most of my life keeping my belly covered I don't have any pics of it....yet



That's a crime around these parts. tsk tsk *waves finger* Shooowwwwwww and tell. :eat2:


----------



## escapist (Feb 15, 2010)

siren_ said:


> That's a crime around these parts. tsk tsk *waves finger* Shooowwwwwww and tell. :eat2:



Hey give him a break, he hasn't reached the point where its actually hard to cover his belly.....(yet)...  :happy:


----------



## siren_ (Feb 15, 2010)

good point escapist, 

*places down tray of delicious 1/4lbs burgers inconspicuously near 4wdBHM*


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Feb 15, 2010)

I love guys between 230 and 330, although obviously depends on the guy. You're exactly in my size range preference  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Melian (Feb 16, 2010)

The ones who think you need to be >400 lbs (or some other arbitrary number) to be a "bhm" need to stfu....


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 16, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> I love guys between 230 and 330, although obviously depends on the guy. You're exactly in my size range preference  Welcome to the boards!



Yeah, I think we need to use something like BMI or at least waist measurement to get a better idea of what's what. Unless you're talking about numbers of 400+, how big a guy is at a certain weight can vary massively. I'm 225 now and just crept past the 50" waist mark because I'm just 5'3" (listens to the stampede of FFA height queens rushing to move to the next message  ). That's big. But, for example, a guy who's 6'5" would be even a bit skinny at 225.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Feb 16, 2010)

You're big, you're handsome, you're a man. You certainly qualify to be a BHM. This isn't like Hollywood where one size fits all. There are ladies on here that like men of all sizes, so don't be ashamed of what you've got.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Feb 16, 2010)

escapist said:


> Man, what do ya do when your applications can't deal with a 75MHz Processor speed?
> 
> While we are talking about old computers: what if we had comptuers 100 years ago?



I don't know what's more retro: the turbo button or that steampunk case mod?

I had a 486 with a turbo button back in the mid 90's. I never knew it actually had a use. I thought it was some kind of weird prank or marketing gimmick, like tail fins or racing stripes. It certainly didn't seem to do anything--the computer was slow as heck with or without it on.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't want to help derail the thread, but I cannot not reply and show my dinosauritude. 

My first PC (I had other computers before that) was a Turbo AT. Turbo because a normal AT was 8 MHz, but when I flicked the turbo button, it ran at 12.5 MHz! And you know, it WAS noticably faster.


----------



## escapist (Feb 17, 2010)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Yeah, I think we need to use something like BMI or at least waist measurement to get a better idea of what's what. Unless you're talking about numbers of 400+, how big a guy is at a certain weight can vary massively. I'm 225 now and just crept past the 50" waist mark because I'm just 5'3" (listens to the stampede of FFA height queens rushing to move to the next message  ). That's big. *But, for example, a guy who's 6'5" would be even a bit skinny at 225.*



Yep, I would be FREAKISHLY skinny at 225.






--------------------------------------


desertcheeseman said:


> I don't know what's more retro: the turbo button or that steampunk case mod?
> 
> I had a 486 with a turbo button back in the mid 90's. I never knew it actually had a use. I thought it was some kind of weird prank or marketing gimmick, like tail fins or racing stripes. It certainly didn't seem to do anything--the computer was slow as heck with or without it on.



The turbo button was for older applications that couldn't compensate for the increase in speed. Now days thats all done via the windows API (Application Program Interface). This is also by the way how "Speed Hacks" work in gaming. By using a secondary application to hook into the game and lie to it/windows and increase processor resources. Soooo yeah, depending on the applications you were running you would notice a difference with the turbo button on, and yes it was standard (by design) to leave it on unless the slow down was needed.

I'm sorry man, Steam Punk Rocks!


----------



## 4wdBHM (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha wow! I can't keep up with the posts!

But yeah, recently moved to Linux after being forced by Vista, still have a few XP boxes lying around

I love the Penguin Positions, that's awesome

Belly pics ....sometime ;-) That looks so funny reading it

And I'm loving this positive feedback everyone!

Oh and I noticed a quote above by Anthony Bourdain, I love No Reservations!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 17, 2010)

See I told you you would fit in.
Look nice to me, still waiting on the belly pics with clothes on if you prefer


----------



## CyraEm (Feb 17, 2010)

My husband's 230lbs. I'm definitely the lower end of the spectrum. Not to say I wouldn't go with someone bigger, 230 is just the happy middle ground between how much belly I prefer and the way he wants to look. Anyway, yes, girls who like lighter guys exist.


----------



## the hanging belly (Feb 22, 2010)

Well my ex was around 250lbs (rough conversion), and he had a great body. It was fun because he had a great belly, but he seemed to put on weight really easily, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's way bigger now. My current BF is probably around 220 or something, and he's a little too small for my liking, but there is a gut present, only trouble is that he's pretty fit so I can see him losing and not gaining. Ideally I think anywhere between 300-450 is perfect, but anything below/above that range is still great


----------

